

Polynesian People Used Binary Numbers 600 Years Ago - daw___
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=polynesian-people-used-binary-numbers-600-years-ago

======
AL7rBi-HaCKeR
AL7rBi-HaCKeR

